# Pets Oh Well



## geist1223 (Mar 22, 2018)

So for many years Patti and I said that when our pets died that would be it. Being retired and traveling more, pets added to the hassle and expense of traveling. When we retired just over 5 years ago we had 2 Corgis and 2 Siamese Cats. Three of them were Senior Animals. Over the last 15 months we lost both dogs and the older cat. Ming the surviving cat was a bit lonely. Since he was a kitten Ming thought he was a dog. He would sleep with the dogs, clean their ears, clean their eyes, etc. But now traveling was going to be a bit easier.

As we were driving by last Saturday Patti asked if we could swing into the Willamette Valley Humane Society. Just to play, you know.

So she saw a beautiful little Siamese Kitten. I always say hi to all the dogs. Patti really wanted the kitten. I reminded her of our previous pet discussions and retirement. So she decided to sleep on it. 

Sunday we went back. The kitten was still available. But could not be adopted until she was spayed. So while Patti was doing the paper work to put a hold and adopt the kitten I went and visited the dogs again. I had a visit with Felix. A German Short Hair Pointer that had only arrived on Friday from Maui. When Patti tracked me down to the dog visit room she came in and sat down. Felix being a smart dog went over, put his head in her lap, and leaned against Patti.

We could not take Felix home as he had not had his Vet check. So on Monday we took Felix home. He knows basic commands, is house broken, let's you know when he needs to go out, etc. He sticks really close to Patti as if he knows he is to protect her. I would not want to be inn the wrong side of those teeth.

We can't believe he was a true stray on Maui. He was 15 pounds over weight when he went into shelter on Maui last August. He is now down to 72 pounds and is fit and trim. Also the fact he knows basic commands and is house broken. Some one turned in a beautiful dog.

Oh well maybe these will be our last pets.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 23, 2018)

In January, our closest friend couple retired. They have 3 dogs and at least one cat. They want to travel and fortunately have someone who lives in for a reasonable cost. Last Sunday, their sweet standard poodle, Sadie lost her footing on the wood floor. Len helped her get to a rug and she simply collapsed dead. They have already alerted a couple of trusted small breeders to hold them another standard. 

When you're a pet person, the house just isn't complete without them.

Jim


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 23, 2018)

While looking up information on the Breed Felix is disqualified by the AKC because of the Black in his coat. Also he is on the large end (45 - 75 pounds) of the Breed. But whom ever was taking care of him at the Humane Society in Maui did a good job. He went from 86 pounds to 72 pounds. Looking at him and watching him run he is in very good shape.


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 23, 2018)

I know it may sound weird to the OP, but your post made me a bit teary-eyed.  Quite a bit to be honest.
We lost our last German Short-Haired pointer 2 1/2 years ago, and I still miss her.  We always had two...one older and one a couple of years younger--we've had 3 pairs over the years.   And we gradually decided in our early retirement, like you, to just not get any more.  Sure makes it a lot easier for travel and less expensive for house sitters, etc.  Plus it was so, so hard to lose them.  But, geez, we both miss having pets around, so it was heart-warming to read your post.

Re. Felix's black in his coat, there is a line of Shorthairs which are black...I've only seen two of them, so maybe some inter-breeding?
Re. weight, 45-75 sounds more normal to me--all of our dogs were in that range, and they were slim and used in bird hunting, so they weren't overweight.  They're very athletic dogs so need lots of exercise and room to run, but they're terrific family & house dogs.


----------



## Jan M. (Mar 23, 2018)

Our last cat passed in November. Our magic number is three, two cats and a dog. Our cats acted more like dogs from being raised with a dog and were very social. We've had two sets of three in the 39.5 years we'd been married as of last November. When I added up the amount of time we hadn't had a pet it came to only a little over 2 years.

I don't know if it is my age, 66, but going through the age related decline and health issues with this three really hit me hard. I joke about having been running an animal nursing home over the last few years but it is the truth. This last cat, Nicky, was a Momma's boy and such a sweetheart. But there isn't one of all six of them that wasn't special to us and all of them will always have a place in our hearts.

I said I wouldn't consider getting another pet until we had a couple years to do some traveling after my husband retired but the truth is I'm just not ready to take on another pet yet. I'm sure my husband is breathing a sigh of relief because he's never had any say about getting our pets, just the one cat and then I tricked him. I told he we were going to our son's friend's house to meet his parents and when the mom came to the door she said "Oh, you're here to see the kittens." He kept telling the poor lady he didn't want to see the kittens and I stood behind him mouthing yes he does. She brought two of the kittens out to the porch and before she could get through the door he was taking Binks from her saying I want this one. She teased my husband so bad about that and we both laughed at him. He told her why do you think I said I didn't want to see them.

Just the other day our next door neighbor told us she had a dream about us. We were all standing in our connected driveway talking and we were holding the puppy we had just got. My husband and I just looked at each other nonplussed as we've never had nor contemplated having a puppy. Our first dog, Sparky our Lab, was about 9-10 months old but already the size of most full grown Labs. The second dog, Missy, was about a year and a half old. Of the six pets we've had only the last two cats, uncle and nephew, did we choose.  The rest came to us in different ways, all with their own stories. If we are meant to have another pet, one will come to us again.

When I visit our son I'm so tempted to bring one of his cats back with me. The older one lived with us for several years and would be very happy to do so again. She is very happy when I'm at our son's and comes running to the door when I arrive. My husband just glares at me when I mention bringing her back with me because when she was younger she had a meow that was like a shriek. A nails on a chalkboard kind of sound that got to him. It was so bad that we referred to her as Shrieky. I keep telling him that she has outgrown it but he still gives me a dirty look. He is a cat person and she liked sitting on his lap and getting pets and taking walks with the dog and our other cats when she lived with us. Our poor Nicky, the last of our second three, had a hard time being an only child after our dog and his uncle passed but she would be completely happy being an only.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 23, 2018)

Another shorthair pointer fan ... smart and willing to learn dog. But smart also goes along with sneaky. She loved napping on my bed but always slept at night on the floor between the door and my bed .. if I was in the bed. During the day, if I noticed she was missing, I would look for her by moving my head but then calmly say (normal tone), "get off my bed!" TUNK ... and then her head would appear around a door jam ... I could swear she was grinning. And I would say, STAY OFF MY BED!" and over she would come to nuzzle me for 'forgiveness'. Stay around me for several hours and eventually, disappear again. 

REPEAT above.

She loved the car/truck and travelling.


----------



## artringwald (Mar 23, 2018)

We were down to 0 pets... for awhile. It was easier to travel without worrying about a house sitter. Last week DW and our two granddaughters went into a pet store and surprise, came out with a parakeet. He's green so we named him Kermit. Certainly easier to care for than a dog or cat while we're away, but hopefully, he can go visit the granddaughters while we're gone.


----------



## Egret1986 (Mar 23, 2018)

Congratulations to the OP!  Thank you for sharing about the addition of your two new family members.

We have two dogs that are older, ours and my Mom's.  I adamantly want to be pet-free for easier travel when they are no longer with us.  We are currently away for a week and they are being cared for by my Mom's former caregiver.  We planned to leave for our drive-to vacation on Monday, so we dropped them off that morning.  We were unable to get out-of-town until Tuesday afternoon.  We sure missed them Monday evening.  Just one of those things that gives your life purpose.   Someone to care for and love, that gives it right back to you.

Like most of you.....it all looks good on paper, but the reality is if you're a "pet person", your life would be missing something without them to share it.

My really biggest concern is when owners become too ill or pass away, and there's no one willing, able or available to take the pet.  It's heartbreaking to think about it.   My Mom's older pets were fortunate that we were near, able and willing to take them when they were old with age-related issues and she was unable to care for them any longer.


----------



## iwanttoflyaway (Mar 23, 2018)

Aww!  I love this story.  We have two cats - though we both also like dogs, we travel a lot and are doomed to apartments/condos for awhile, so cats we keep. 

One of ours is fifteen and one is eight - the elder is in great health for his age, but he's still fifteen.  We have been considering getting another cat (maybe a kitten this time!) sometime in the vaguely near future - as we don't want the younger one to be alone, I know it would take quite some time for us to be ready to find another when Severus passes, and I think a new friend would be easier on him now than later. Our cats are our babies, I can't imagine our world without them. 

Congrats on bringing home your two new friends.  I can't describe how much we value their unending love for us.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 23, 2018)

We have always crate trained our dogs. They would sleep in them at night. Felix was too big our our large crate. Plus it was a shipping crate so just a few airholes. He did not like it. So for the first 2 nights Felix and I slept on the TV room couch together. Felix took up most of the couch. Then we got the larger metal frame crate so he has lots of visibility. So for the past 2 nights Felix has slept in his new crate in the TV Room and I slept on the couch so he would not be alone. He cries for a couple minutes and then goes to sleep. Tonight I will move back to my bed with Patti.


----------



## puppymommo (Mar 23, 2018)

Great thread, great stories! I have 3 senior cats, one 15 year old and two 14 year olds. I plan to retire in about 4 years, so I expect at least some of them will be gone. Right now I think I will not replace them when they pass so I can be more free to travel. In fact, I plan to live overseas for a year or two after I retire, and don't know what I would do with pets. If my dear ones are still living when I retire, I don't know what I will do either. And of course, there is the issue of how lonely life without pets would be. As a single person, even more so. So it will be interesting to see how it all works out.


----------



## Patri (Mar 23, 2018)

Geist, can you get the two new family members to pose for a photo?


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 23, 2018)

I grew up around cats and they were my mother's cats and she adopted them when they were strays and took care of their vaccines etc.  The first of these cats died and broke my heart when I was about 15 and I swore off ever having any pets of my own because it is heartbreaking when they die.

A little more than 10 years ago, I told my husband about not wanting pets and why and he dragged me off to an animal shelter right away and we picked out 2 cats and they have been with us ever since.  One is now abut 16 yo and the other 11 yo.  The 16 yo cat was diagnosed with renal failure 8 years ago (stage 2/3) and guess what, we have kept him so healthy with all sorts of concoctions, and no IV, that his numbers are back to normal.  He is the one who every month or so, we worry whether he is going to pass when he stops eating and then I will bring him back to eating and be somewhat normal again.  We travel alot and we worry about him in particular.  We have a cat sitter who comes in each day to give them canned food, clean their litter boxes and play with them.

They are great cats and behave more like dogs, very loyal and affectionate, always wanting to be on my lap.  The issue is that I was tested to be terribly allergic to cats 3 years ago.  I have tremendous health issues and most of it is related to allergies/autoimmune.  My husband and friends asked me to turn them into no-kill shelter or re-home them but I know it will break their hearts.  The 11 yo one certainly would not survive the transition as he becomes crazy and stressed when he is taken out of our home.  The 16 yo would die quickly from renal failure. So we keep them with us, continue to love them and certainly we won't be having replacement pets when they are both gone.


----------



## iwanttoflyaway (Mar 23, 2018)

VacationForever, you are a good soul.  My other half is also terribly allergic, and his doctor recommended we rehome them...  I was never do glad to have chosen the kind of man I did when his response was to tell his doctor to never suggest that again or he'd find a new doctor.  We did consider shaving them at one point (aww!) but fortunately he got somewhat used to them again and as long as I keep the house clean, he's OK on Allegra.  I took allergy shots for years, so I'm mostly OK no matter what.  We'd shave them in a heartbeat before we gave them up. 

We had a diabetic cat when I was young, was a lot of hassle and my stepfather had very little patience, but in my family you don't just abandon family members no matter how many legs they have.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 23, 2018)

iwanttoflyaway said:


> VacationForever, you are a good soul.  My other half is also terribly allergic, and his doctor recommended we rehome them...  I was never do glad to have chosen the kind of man I did when his response was to tell his doctor to never suggest that again or he'd find a new doctor.  We did consider shaving them at one point (aww!) but fortunately he got somewhat used to them again and as long as I keep the house clean, he's OK on Allegra.  I took allergy shots for years, so I'm mostly OK no matter what.  We'd shave them in a heartbeat before we gave them up.
> 
> We had a diabetic cat when I was young, was a lot of hassle and my stepfather had very little patience, but in my family you don't just abandon family members no matter how many legs they have.


Both of you have good souls too.  My allergist asks me at every visit if I have "gotten rid" of the cats.  My answer to him is always no, and cats aren't the only cause of my allergies.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 23, 2018)

After having my previous Longhaired Mini Dachshund, a chocolate and tan named Hairy (because he was...) for over thirteen years, and losing two sibling rescue cats a short time later, I said, "No more."  I wanted to travel, and I knew pets would hold me back.  Then, four and a half years ago, I fell head over heels with this little guy, and it was all over but the cuddles:





And then, 18 months later, I knew Cody needed a buddy.  Enter younger sibling Kona, a full brother from the same parents, from a later litter:





It was love at first sight between them.  The McPaddlefeet Brothers were an instant pair. Size differences didn't matter:





And then, just a few months later, a cat rescue in Seattle advertised this little guy was up for adoption:





How could we say No?  Enter Kai McUnderfoot, the Wonder Kitty.  All too soon, the house was full again.  They play like children, and it's really great. 





Dave, smiling.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 23, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> After having my previous Longhaired Mini Dachshund, a chocolate and tan named Hairy (because he was...) for over thirteen years, and losing two sibling rescue cats a short time later, I said, "No more."  I wanted to travel, and I knew pets would hold me back.  Then, four and a half years ago, I fell head over heels with this little guy, and it was all over but the cuddles:
> 
> View attachment 6000
> 
> ...


OMG, they are adorable!


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 23, 2018)

So here are the new pets. Mahlee is the Siamese Kitten. In Thai this means Flower.


----------



## Iggyearl (Mar 23, 2018)

My money says this thread gets really long.  I won't talk about my deceased friends - 3 cats and a dog.  We made a pact when they passed, and so far it's working.  Free to travel with no schedule.

I think pets are like drugs.  They make you feel real good.  You don't mind spending money on them.  AND - they don't last long enough.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 23, 2018)

Going to the Humane Society is just like going to a timeshare presentation - if you don't want to get a new timeshare/pet - don't go!


----------



## bluehende (Mar 23, 2018)

Wow
This thread pops up and 2 of the 3 cats in my extended family passed today.  Both were rescues by my brother and son and lived 14 and 16 years.  A sad day that we can hopefully see the bright side of a long well lived life that was in jeopardy without some kindness.


----------



## heathpack (Mar 23, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> So here are the new pets.



Love


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 23, 2018)

Funny how many of you name your pets.  Our 11yo is part Siamese, we named him "Pad Thai".  Our 16 yo is medium hair domestic cat and is like a lump, and much like a Ragdoll, he is very flexible and he lets you do whatever you want to do with him, flop him over your shoulder etc and we called him "Dumpling".  They were named together as we got them home a couple of days apart.  Yes, my husband and I both love to eat.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 23, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> Funny how many of you name your pets.  Our 11yo is part Siamese, we named him "Pad Thai".  Our 16 yo is medium hair domestic cat and is like a lump, and much like a Ragdoll, he is very flexible and he lets you do whatever you want to do with him, flop him over your shoulder etc and we called him "Dumpling".  They were named together as we got them home a couple of days apart.  Yes, my husband and I both love to eat.



Great names.  There's a method to the madness with ours.  Cody was named for Cody, Wyoming, the town we were visiting when he was born.  Kona was named for Kona, Hawaii, of course, which happened to be the town we were heading to the week after we brought him home.  And Kai is the Hawaiian word for Ocean - he is the colors you'd see on the beach in Hawaii - light and dark sand, brown of tree bark, the white of puffy clouds, and the beautiful bright blue skies.  That they all ended up with "K" names was pretty much a coincidence.  

The last names describe the thing about them I think of the most. The dogs have huge feet, and the cat is ALWAYS getting stepped on.  He loves to run right in front of us, and flop down on his side to get petted. Not fun when he does it at the top of the staircase.  

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 23, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Great names.  There's a method to the madness with ours.  Cody was named for Cody, Wyoming, the town we were visiting when he was born.  Kona was named for Kona, Hawaii, of course, which happened to be the town we were heading to the week after we brought him home.  And Kai is the Hawaiian word for Ocean - he is the colors you'd see on the beach in Hawaii - light and dark sand, brown of tree bark, the white of puffy clouds, and the beautiful bright blue skies.  That they all ended up with "K" names was pretty much a coincidence.
> 
> The last names describe the thing about them I think of the most. The dogs have huge feet, and the cat is ALWAYS getting stepped on.  He loves to run right in front of us, and flop down on his side to get petted. Not fun when he does it at the top of the staircase.
> 
> Dave


My husband complains that Dumpling will get him injured one day as Dumpling does not move out of the way and we sometimes don't see him.  He is also like Kai as he loves to flop down to get petted.


----------



## Jan M. (Mar 24, 2018)

I love seeing the pictures. You all are being a very bad influence on me! I'm trying to stay strong about not getting any more pets until we've had a chance to travel for a year or two now that my husband finally retired.


----------



## mav (Mar 24, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> So for many years Patti and I said that when our pets died that would be it. Being retired and traveling more, pets added to the hassle and expense of traveling. When we retired just over 5 years ago we had 2 Corgis and 2 Siamese Cats. Three of them were Senior Animals. Over the last 15 months we lost both dogs and the older cat. Ming the surviving cat was a bit lonely. Since he was a kitten Ming thought he was a dog. He would sleep with the dogs, clean their ears, clean their eyes, etc. But now traveling was going to be a bit easier.
> 
> As we were driving by last Saturday Patti asked if we could swing into the Willamette Valley Humane Society. Just to play, you know.
> 
> ...



     I believe there is a special spot in heaven for people who give rescue pets a loving home


----------



## Bucky (Mar 24, 2018)

We had a Shih Tzu for 14 years and an old alley cat for 18 years before they both passed close together. We swore no more pets and enjoyed worry free travel for many years.

Then one day while shopping at BJ’s my wife said she wanted to go next door while I shopped and look at the kitties at Petsmart! Damn BJ’s. I knew having those next door to each other would come back to haunt me. But, when this long haired one came over and crawled in my wife’s lap it was all over.

We don’t travel much anymore do to health problems and now the cat, but to us, having the cat has been worth in. Never had a cat with this much personality before.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 24, 2018)

Bucky said:


> View attachment 6019
> We don’t travel much anymore do to health problems and now the cat, but to us, having the cat has been worth in. Never had a cat with this much personality before.



I think pets are meant to help get us to think about something other than ourselves.

Dave


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 24, 2018)

Felix came from the Willamette Humane Society. While reading the Newspaper (I know old fashion) this morning I noticed there was a 2 year old female German Short Hair Pointer at the Marion County Shelter. Patti said no visit as we don't need to large dogs.

Last night was Felix's first night in his crate alone in the TV Room. Did not go well. He would not stop crying. Patti ended up sleeping on the TV Room couch. She thought that after 4 nights I deserved a night in my bed. So I measured this morning and if we move the blanket chest a little his crate would fit in our bedroom. Also our House/Pet Sitter came by last night. Felix being a smart dog spent the evening sitting by her with his head in her lap. She fell in love with him.


----------



## silentg (Mar 24, 2018)

This is a bit off topic, but have any of you taken pets on vacation? We own a pet friendly timeshare( even though we don’t have a pet right now) never visited there we use it for exchanges. Just thinking of future maybe if we get a dog or let our daughter and SIL take the grand dog there? Just wondering how it goes when you travel with your dog or cat?
Silentg


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 24, 2018)

silentg said:


> This is a bit off topic, but have any of you taken pets on vacation? We own a pet friendly timeshare( even though we don’t have a pet right now) never visited there we use it for exchanges. Just thinking of future maybe if we get a dog or let our daughter and SIL take the grand dog there? Just wondering how it goes when you travel with your dog or cat?
> Silentg


Generally, cats don't travel well.  They are territorial, which means that they are only comfortable in familiar environment.  I cannot even board my cats, and we learned it the hard way when we did that once.  We even rented a large room for them at the boarding place.  Dogs, on the other hand, travel well.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 24, 2018)

silentg said:


> This is a bit off topic, but have any of you taken pets on vacation? We own a pet friendly timeshare( even though we don’t have a pet right now) never visited there we use it for exchanges. Just thinking of future maybe if we get a dog or let our daughter and SIL take the grand dog there? Just wondering how it goes when you travel with your dog or cat?
> Silentg



I think traveling with pets has pros and cons, and I am generally not a fan.  It all depends on your relationship with the animal.  I'm not talking about taking your emotional support peacock.  I'm thinking cat or, most likely, your dog.

Pros:  Yes, the pet is with you, and you don't have to accommodate care for them at home, or pay for a kennel.  But that's about where the pros end. 

Cons:  On the flip side, while traveling, they're in unfamiliar territory, so won't be as much at ease.  Pets don't like change.  Food may be different (if you didn't bring their regular diet with you), and water will definitely be different, which can easily combine with nerves to cause gastric issues.  Traveling with a sick animal is never fun. Sounds at night will be different, and the pet (I'm thinking dog), won't be able to relax and rest as much.  They'll be extra-alert to every sound.  This adds stress to their world.  While staying at the pet-friendly place, being with the pet is probably easy, and it'll be fun to have the pet with you to share the experience.  But if you need to leave them behind while doing an activity, they'll be missing you, making noise, howling (maybe?), barking, disturbing the neighbors, messing up the condo, acting out, and generally not enjoying the experience.  Taking the pet along and leaving them in the car is never a good idea, especially in hot weather.  You'll also be concerned about them being left alone, and wondering what is going on, which reduces your own comfort level.

On the other side of the flip side (whatever that means) by leaving them at home with a familiar pet sitter, they can be accommodated on their schedule.  Food and water are the same,  Territory is the same.  Routine will only be disrupted to a certain point, and the pet will be more relaxed. Yes, you will both miss each other, but the reunion will be that much better when you get back. 

Going camping or traveling in an RV is one thing.  But traveling by car or plane to stay in a strange condo or hotel room is going to stress everyone out.  You have to think about why you want to take your pet along, and what is best for the pet's well being.  My advice is to seriously consider leaving the animal at home.

Dave


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 24, 2018)

Cats can be territory on people, too. My cat left home when I went to college 1000 miles away. I had spent 2 summers living in a girl scout camp and she never disppeared from home. I went to college and she vanished within a week. As she was close to 10 years old & totally lived outdoors in NJ .. it was assume she got run over or killed (she had escape years earlier from a trap by chewing off part of her lower rear paw).

I came home unannouced for Thanksgiving and my mother decided SHE had to tell me "Your Cat was Gone" aka DEAD... before I went to bed. I got up and as she cooked breakfast for the family (oatmeal), I went out to see the rest of the cat population. And there to the side and separate from the pack, was MY CAT .. who promptly, cried "MEOW" at me. I picked her up, she started purring in my arms and WALKED back in the kitchen, to the stovetop and stood just along my mother and said "YOU BETTER STARTING FEEDING MY CAT!" And my cat promptly cried "MEOW" loudly. My mother glanced over, SCREAMED and dropped the oatmeal spoon on the floor. 

I went back to college ... she vanished. I came home for Xmas and she appear the next morning outdoors at breakfast. Went back to college and she left home again.

She did not appear ever again. I looked at Easter and was home the entire following summer. 

And to THIS DAY, every one of my 4 siblings remembers MY cat and her name ... 48+ years since she was last seem and most of my siblings are YOUNGER than me ... she was FEARED by them all. Even the youngest was 8yo KNEW not to walk near my cat or try to pet her ... she would "get you". But she would meow at me, rub up against my legs and let me pick her up AND PURR.

WHY? I spent all of my allowances when she was young on cat treats ...* I was HER PERSON* .. a "barn born kitten" from a dairy I got in the Spring of my 2nd grade for being sick with boils for the entire year. I just bribed her with cat treats for her first several years. I get my allowance, peddle my bike a mile up to the WT Grant's store and buy her cat treats in their pet section.

I got exposed to boils when my mother took us kids to visit one of her friends who just had a baby after church. I was oldest able enough to HOLD the baby and it was felt that is how I got a hospital resistant boils strain. I eventually had to be given  very expensive drugs after MULTIPLE go-rounds, lancing of the boils, doctor visits and other scripts.


----------



## taterhed (Mar 24, 2018)

Well, now meet our pets:  Nero (Rottie) is not a rescue, but he rescues us from time to time.  Sophie (Cane Corso) is a rescue.  45 pounds when surrendered, 65 pounds when adopted by us and a svelte 104 pounds now.  She's a gentle giant, but when offended, she will take charge. And, finally, Whisky.  Whisky is our Jack Something Terrorist rescue.  Yes, like all terriers, he thinks he is bigger than the Cane Corso, Stronger than the Rottie and smarter than his owners.  He's only partially right.  We love them.  Our surrogate gran-kids I suppose.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 24, 2018)

We traveled with our Corgis twice. Never the cats. Both time were at pet friendly hotels. Both were business trips for me and fun trips for Patti. We took travel crates with us for sleeping at night and when we had to go out without them. Both hotels gave us discounts on the Pet Fee when they found out we had dog crates. Primarily we rely upon House/Pet Sitters.

We are folks who do not believe in Pets at time shares for a number of reasons. One being one of our DIL's is horribly allergic. Once we gave them a weekend at a Worldmark and within 5 minutes of being in the Condo she started to react and almost had to use her eppie pen. The Resort had no records showing a pet had been in that room. So it was a smuggled in cat or dog. They were able to find them another Room. Also we do not enjoy hearing a dog bark for hours when it's owners went out on the town and left the dog behind. It was supposedly an Assistance dog.

Felix got his first try at doggie jail this morning when we ran to Costco. Doggie jail is a very large hallway with all the room doors shut. He had water and a doggie bed. One door of the two doors into the kitchen does not have a door. We have always kept one of those wooden child gates in that door way. So when we got home Felix was in the kitchen area and the wooden gate was laying on the floor. Oh well I will have to put up the expensive tall metal gate up. I had hoped to return it to the Pet Store.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 24, 2018)

Love all the dog and cat stories!  I miss having dogs terribly, but I don't miss the work and expense. Especially since I am older and still work (at least for now- maybe not for too much longer). It definitely makes traveling much simpler and cheaper and, although at one time I thought it might be great to take our dogs with us to our timeshares, I realize that it probably would have been more trouble than it's worth. Not that they are allowed there anyway, but I used to be a bit envious of the full time owners who were, of course, allowed to have their pets with them.

Not anymore. Being free of the responsibility has it's benefits. That said, I do miss having dogs and someday when we retire and move and slow down in terms of traveling I probably will get a small dog.


----------



## heathpack (Mar 25, 2018)

silentg said:


> This is a bit off topic, but have any of you taken pets on vacation? We own a pet friendly timeshare( even though we don’t have a pet right now) never visited there we use it for exchanges. Just thinking of future maybe if we get a dog or let our daughter and SIL take the grand dog there? Just wondering how it goes when you travel with your dog or cat?
> Silentg



It depends on the pet.  We had a dog who hated change of any kind, of course travel with him was no fun for anyone.

Now we have two dogs who are great travelers.

Our older dog Sally is a former show dog.  She is used to travel and by virtue of her personality, she is just completely chill.  No matter where you take her, she is polite, quiet and well behaved.  Only 10 pounds, she has travelled quite a bit with us- plane, train, car, boat.  Whatever.  She is crate trained and loves to nap if there’s nothing going on.

Our young dog is learning the ropes.  She just wants to hang with the pack, so if we go, she wants to go too.  She is not quite as perfect- if something startles her, she wants to bark.  We work on not-barking a lot.  She’s figuring it out.  She’s done lots of trips with us in the 9 months we’ve had her- multiple weekends to a friend’s cabin in Big Bear, road trip to Tahoe, sail trips to Catalina and we practice riding the train to/from work.  The more she can experience, the better.  She is also crate-trained, it really helps tremendously.  She is around 14 pounds, so another little dog.

For now, we just include them on trips where we’re going to be hanging out- maybe I’ll head out Mtn biking, then husband and I go out for a little bit, then we hang out at the condo/room for the evening.  Crating them for a few hours is no biggie, we pretty much crate them at home if we go out anyway.

It’s important to work on these things, practice/experience various elements of travel, and to understand what your dogs body language tells you.  If they hate it, they hate it.  But if they’re game to come, they can add joy to your vacation just like they add joy to your everyday life.


----------



## heathpack (Mar 26, 2018)

BTW, here is little Sally peeking out of the roof of her Sherpa carrier on a road trip:






Sally and Phoenix making a 30-mile passage via sailboat:






The girls modeling their matching sweaters.  Phoenix could use a trim:






Phoenix after a trim:


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 26, 2018)

heathpack said:


> BTW, here is little Sally peeking out of the roof of her Sherpa carrier on a road trip:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww....  So adorable!


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 27, 2018)

As you can tell the two new pets are having a hard time adjusting to the house and each other.


----------



## mav (Mar 27, 2018)

Thank you everyone for the pics!!! They truly make my day!!!!


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 27, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> As you can tell the two new pets are having a hard time adjusting to the house and each other.View attachment 6032



This picture brought back memories. Our 18 pound cat Pip would semi-regularly get in our beagle Zeke's beanbag bed. Zeke would perch pitifully on the edge hoping someone would shoo the cat away, but of course we had too much fun watching the interaction to do that. Eventually he'd lay down and the cat would either make a bit of room for him or continue to sleep with the dog partially on him until he got too warm and /or squished. A couple times Zeke tried to slide the bed out from under Pip by dragging the bed across the linoleum floor -- sometimes that worked and other times they'd just end up sharing the bed now in the middle of the room.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 27, 2018)

clifffaith said:


> This picture brought back memories. Our 18 pound cat Pip would semi-regularly get in our beagle Zeke's beanbag bed. Zeke would perch pitifully on the edge hoping someone would shoo the cat away, but of course we had too much fun watching the interaction to do that.



This was the scene at my house this morning.  Notice the perfectly good, empty bed just two feet away.  But nope - for my two guys, they'd rather share half a bed than have a whole one to themselves.  Strange animals...  

Dave


----------



## Jan M. (Mar 27, 2018)

mav said:


> Thank you everyone for the pics!!! They truly make my day!!!!



I second her thanks. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## IngridN (Mar 27, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> This was the scene at my house this morning.  Notice the perfectly good, empty bed just two feet away.  But nope - for my two guys, they'd rather share half a bed than have a whole one to themselves.  Strange animals...
> 
> Dave
> 
> View attachment 6037



They're telling you to buy a bigger bed!  Ours have 2 pods that warm up when plugged in. You'd think they would each go to one, but NOOOOO, the bully (Rommie) wants the one the other (Lia) is in and Lia won't budge and Rommie sulks away. If Rommie occupies one, Lia will simply go to the other one. 

I love these pics. I need to figure out how to post so everyone can see our babies...two kitties.

Ingrid


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 27, 2018)

I trained my German Shorthair to stay behind the 'line drawn' by a waving hand motion across a door jam at floor level with the single word "no" .. she on one side and me on the other. I could sit or eat or move out of sight ... and she would REMAIN on the other side of 'the line' ... until I said "come" or "here".  DANG smart and easy to train critter.

But my Doberman was a far better defender ... she always sat or slept between me and everyone else. She never barked or woke me up .. she had the perfect low errrrrr with her eyes open but still laying .. then she would get up and 'set' herself into the 'defend' position with a lower growl going as she showed her teeth to one side of her lip being rolled up and eyes FIXED. When a State Trooper pulled me over, her head POPPED up was over my shoulder in by the driver's side open window BARKING and with her growl, "Is that your DOG?" .. and my reply was "do I look dumb enough to be driving around with someone's else Doberman in the back seat?" NJ State Trooper was already 3 steps back from my car window and told me to GO. ... no speeding ticket for that dog owner. _And I was speeding on that highway_. Puppy-dog earned her keep on that fine cruising day. .


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 27, 2018)

IngridN said:


> They're telling you to buy a bigger bed!



A few minutes later they were each on a bed by themselves.  Then awhile later, they were both in the other bed.  Currently, they're sleeping beside me on the couch, and both beds are empty.  Weird.  

Dave


----------



## slip (Mar 27, 2018)

Here's Molly just before Carman, our cat, kicks her out of her own bed. They put up with each other.


----------



## Gracey (Mar 27, 2018)

Absolutely LOVE all these pictures!


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 27, 2018)

Felix knew the Commands sit, down, shake, and a weak stay. I am teaching him finger/hand signs. He will now sit when I extend an index finger. He almost has 2 fingers for down. He will stay as long as he can see me. He is a bright dog. He went to the Chev Dealer with me for my annual Maintenance. Everyone at the Dealership/Maintenance Shop liked him. But what is not to like about a handsome, friendly, and well behaved dog.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 27, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> Felix knew the Commands sit, down, shake, and a weak stay. I am teaching him finger/hand signs. He will now sit when I extend an index finger. He almost has 2 fingers for down.



I remember those days, when I had a taller dog.  My guys now are already so close to the ground, there is virtually no difference between sit and down. LOL!  

Dave


----------



## mav (Mar 28, 2018)

slip said:


> View attachment 6040
> 
> Here's Molly just before Carman, our cat, kicks her out of her own bed. They put up with each other.


 OMG! Molly AND her bed are SO ADORABLE!!   But then EVERYBODY"S pics are adorable!!! and a real day maker!!


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 28, 2018)

vacationhopeful said:


> I trained my German Shorthair to stay behind the 'line drawn' by a waving hand motion across a door jam at floor level with the single word "no" .. she on one side and me on the other. I could sit or eat or move out of sight ... and she would REMAIN on the other side of 'the line' ... until I said "come" or "here".  DANG smart and easy to train critter.
> .



Back when we had a beagle and a cairn terrier, the rule was dogs could not pass through the door from the congoleum floored family room into the carpeted living room. One day beagle boy Zeke stepped toward me onto the carpet as I approached the family room. Megan lit into him and let him know in no uncertain terms that he was committing a faux pas. For the next 36 hours he averted his eyes rather than look directly at her, and he never set foot in the living room again unless invited in to go through to the upstairs bathroom for a bath. (Zeke saw bath preparations one day when Cliff was out of town and decided I'd kill us both if I tried to carry him up the stairs like his daddy would. He was upstairs waiting in the tub by the time I'd collected the shampoo and towels, and went up under his own power for every bath after that).


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 28, 2018)

clifffaith said:


> He was upstairs waiting in the tub by the time I'd collected the shampoo and towels, and went up under his own power for every bath after that).



My guys get their baths in the kitchen sink.  (One advantage for having a smaller dog.)  Whenever I start getting out the assorted instruments of torture (brushes, nail clippers, nail files, scissors, combs, towels, shampoo, conditioner, whatever), both dogs start getting as small as possible, and avoid looking at me.  But I'm the big bad guy, and they are soon swept into the fray.  As soon as they're in the sink with that nice, soothing, just-right warm water running over them, and the shampoo starts getting massaged into their longhaired coats, there is a visible <sigh> of relaxation.  Well, actually it's more of a <<<<ssssiiiiigggghhhhhh>>>>.  By the time I'm done, they're nearly asleep.

Tough life for these guys. 

Dave


----------



## easyrider (Mar 28, 2018)

Reading the many posts here reminds me of our past dogs. Before I had kids I had two dobbies named Rex and Reefer. They were so well trained. They were mostly mine. Both died in accidents. One was hit by a car and the other drank antifreeze in the neighbors driveway.

Then we had kids and I didn't have my own dog for years. We had some really good family dogs. Rex the Akita lived for 14 years. Spot was around for 9 years. 

There were a few dogs that for one reason or another were not a good fit for us and they ended up in good homes elsewhere.

Now I have my own dog again. It is Rex the Poodabador Retriever. Poodabador seems just a bit more masculine than Labradoodle. He is really mellow and very smart. His lineage are working service dogs. He is very content to just do what ever I am doing. He watches TV and likes to see other dogs on TV. For some reason he has always woke me when I snore. Sometimes he gently grabs my foot. Other times he bonks my arm or head. One night Rex woke me up twice. The second time he woke me I wasn't breathing right. I barely made it to the ER in time because of multiple heart attacks. If Rex didn't wake me that night I would not have been alive the next morning. Rex was still in a cast from his broken leg that night. When I came back from the hospital, Rex seems to always have his eyes on me. 

Bill


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 28, 2018)

easyrider said:


> Reading the many posts here reminds me of our past dogs. Before I had kids I had two dobbies named Rex and Reefer. They were so well trained. They were mostly mine. Both died in accidents. One was hit by a car and the other drank antifreeze in the neighbors driveway.
> 
> Then we had kids and I didn't have my own dog for years. We had some really good family dogs. Rex the Akita lived for 14 years. Spot was around for 9 years.
> 
> ...




Remarkable story!  And I'm glad Rex was around, because that means you're around.  And we like having you here.  Go Rex! 

Now, kindly explain why you've had so many dogs named Rex. No imagination? Or a monogrammed food dish? 

Dave


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 29, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> My guys get their baths in the kitchen sink.  (One advantage for having a smaller dog.)  Whenever I start getting out the assorted instruments of torture (brushes, nail clippers, nail files, scissors, combs, towels, shampoo, conditioner, whatever), both dogs start getting as small as possible, and avoid looking at me.  But I'm the big bad guy, and they are soon swept into the fray.  As soon as they're in the sink with that nice, soothing, just-right warm water running over them, and the shampoo starts getting massaged into their longhaired coats, there is a visible <sigh> of relaxation.  Well, actually it's more of a <<<<ssssiiiiigggghhhhhh>>>>.  By the time I'm done, they're nearly asleep.
> 
> Tough life for these guys.
> 
> Dave



I should add that our Zeke would go upstairs and hop in the tub waiting for his bath when it became clear there was no getting out of it. Both Zeke and Megan pulled the curl up and look inconspicuous routine when the Puppy Bathing Song was sung to the tune of "Howdy Doody Time". "It's puppy bathing  time, it's puppy bathing time...".


----------



## JudyH (Mar 29, 2018)

Growing up my parents wouldn't let us have pets. My DH and I got the first cat the week we were married. Then another. Then a dog. Then two dogs. Then a small horse farm with all the critters I ever wanted. Heaven on earth. Now we are back to two 7 yr old cats. We gave the farm and all our critters to our son and his family and all their critters. We pay a fortune to our fabulous cat sitter who the kitties love. And now we travel.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 29, 2018)

As I don't have a demon cat nor protective large dog, I do have pets. Generally, they are quiet and don't require much care or feeding. I do have to pickup after them though .... so they annoy me.  Those Dust Bunnies.


----------



## Free2Roam (Mar 29, 2018)

vacationhopeful said:


> As I don't have a demon cat nor protective large dog, I do have pets. Generally, they are quiet and don't require much care or feeding. I do have to pickup after them though .... so they annoy me.  Those Dust Bunnies.



And they multiply like crazy when you're traveling!! Almost like having pet rabbits!


----------



## easyrider (Mar 29, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Remarkable story!  And I'm glad Rex was around, because that means you're around.  And we like having you here.  Go Rex!
> 
> Now, kindly explain why you've had so many dogs named Rex. No imagination? Or a monogrammed food dish?
> 
> Dave



The first Rex was named while we were listening to Bang a Gong by T Rex and I just kind of like having a dog named Rex. 

Bill


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 29, 2018)

easyrider said:


> The first Rex was named while we were listening to Bang a Gong by T Rex and I just kind of like having a dog named Rex.
> 
> Bill



That's a cool song.  Always liked it, especially the "get it on" lyrics.  But I also liked the idea of you having a monogrammed dog food dish.  

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 29, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> That's a cool song.  Always liked it, especially the "get it on" lyrics.  But I also liked the idea of you having a monogrammed dog food dish.
> 
> Dave


Kinda like having a studded and spiked collar on a Yorkie.


----------



## VanX (Mar 30, 2018)

We lost our 2 year old pup tragically under routine knee surgery circumstance 6 years ago & it still hurts.  Our new dog is a bit spoiled as a result. 

I was away from home on business ness & about to board a flight in Montreal on my way home with plans to be nurse to Gracie after her surgery when I got the call.   That 6 hour flight hope I wept for her loss and jotted my thoughts down in my goodbye to her.    

Shared in her memory. 

An ode to Gracie,

You are gone so soon
And hearts are broken
The loss is immense
Words not easily spoken

Your joyful presence
And exuberant play
Our constant companion
Throughout evening & day

Most who met you
Would stop and remark
She’s so friendly & frisky
And without ever a bark

We reach for you still
Down there by our side
Wishes of new adventures
With our partner & pride

But to heaven you went
So for a new master we send
The very best dog
Our very best friend

Fetch !


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 30, 2018)

We have loved all our pets and mourned their loss. But our Lucy (pictured) was the most special cat ever and I still tear up thinking about her four years later. And every time we have bacon, while the four current cats have absolutely no interest in it, I smile thinking how she would patiently sit in the chair next to me, every so often putting a soft paw on the back of my hand to remind me she was waiting for her bite.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 30, 2018)

Well we are on our first trip. In just 11 days after acquiring Felix. We had hoped to prepare him. At first one of us would leave to run errands while the other stayed home with him. Then we would both leave together for a couple hours and then come home. Yesterday as we were climbing into the truck to head to SLC for Easter with the Granddaughters Felix started to cry. It was like he knew this was different. We could hear him from the driveway. I got close to cancelling the trip. We texted our house sitter and she went over early. She said Felix cried when she left for work but he now seems to be doing much better.

So when we get home next Friday he will either turn his back or tackle us in his excitement to see us. I am hoping for the later. I have suggested to Patti that we greet him in the back yard in case he gets too excited and starts spraying. Many people might ask why get a new dog when you knew you were leaving 11 days later. It was very selfish on my part. Felix was such a beautiful and well mannered dog I was sure he would be gone by the time we got back.

Edit: Just after I posted this we got a Text with pictures from the house sitter of a sleeping and very relaxed Felix. Though he did make up when the Senior Cat (Ming) sniffed his nose.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 30, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> Well we are on our first trip. In just 11 days after acquiring Felix. We had hoped to prepare him. At first one of us would leave to run errands while the other stayed home with him. Then we would both leave together for a couple hours and then come home. Yesterday as we were climbing into the truck to head to SLC for Easter with the Granddaughters Felix started to cry. It was like he knew this was different. We could hear him from the driveway. I got close to cancelling the trip. We texted our house sitter and she went over early. She said Felix cried when she left for work but he now seems to be doing much better.
> 
> So when we get home next Friday he will either turn his back or tackle us in his excitement to see us. I am hoping for the later. I have suggested to Patti that we greet him in the back yard in case he gets too excited and starts spraying. Many people might ask why get a new dog when you knew you were leaving 11 days later. It was very selfish on my part. Felix was such a beautiful and well mannered dog I was sure he would be gone by the time we got back.



He'll be fine, and he'll have lots to tell you when you get back.  Even if you have to start over again, (it's only been 11 days, after all), it'll go faster because you know each other now.  Enjoy your vacation and don't worry about it.

Dave


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 2, 2018)

Pet/House Sitter has been Texting Photos. Pets are doing well. New Cat Mahlee and Felix appear very relaxed and are still napping together.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 2, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> Pet/House Sitter has been Texting Photos. Pets are doing well. New Cat Mahlee and Felix appear very relaxed and are still napping together.



Good to hear.  They will probably bond even more closely because you're gone. 

Dave


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 5, 2018)

Today we start our 2 day drive from SLC to Home in Salem Oregon. I remember when I could do the drive in a day. We had a great visit with the 2 Granddaughters or also my Son and DIL. We stop overnight in Reno - staying at the Worldmark. It is only 900 WM Points or about the equivalent of $58. We don't really need a 1 bedroom Condo but it is cheaper than a nice Hotel Room. I have been surprised by how much I have missed Felix and how much I am looking forward to seeing him. I have had many pets over the years but I have not felt this way about a pet since my Red Dobie 40 years ago.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 5, 2018)

Congrats to GEIST.  We felt the same way about the "inconvenience" of travel as pet owners . . . which was part of the reason why we decided to get involved in fostering.  But sometimes they just grow on you, don't they!  We adopted the two we now have, knowing that may curtail our ability to do fostering . . . or at least force us to be a bit more selective in the additional temporary residents we bring in.


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 6, 2018)

We are home and Felix was so excited to see us. He cried as he rubbed against us. More Patti than me. Felix is a Lady's man. Mahlee the Kitten  was happy to see us. Ming the Senior Pet wanted to be held for quite some time.

We are relaxing on the couch in the TV Room. Felix is laying between us with his head on Patti's lap. Mahlee is on Patti's Lap. Ming in on the back of the couch between us. All is right in the House.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 7, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> We are home and Felix was so excited to see us. He cried as he rubbed against us. More Patti than me. Felix is a Lady's man. Mahlee the Kitten  was happy to see us. Ming the Senior Pet wanted to be held for quite some time.
> 
> We are relaxing on the couch in the TV Room. Felix is laying between us with his head on Patti's lap. Mahlee is on Patti's Lap. Ming in on the back of the couch between us. All is right in the House.


When I travel solo and I would call home and talk to my husband and the cats would come running to my husband because they could hear my voice.  When I get home after being away for a while (days), sometimes a long while (several weeks), the cats would come to the door and stare at me, telling me that they hate me for being away.  They would finally warm up to me after I pick them up for a minute or so.  After that they would not leave me alone.


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 7, 2018)

We are home.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 7, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> View attachment 6135 We are home.



Big happy family. 

Dave


----------



## dioxide45 (May 2, 2018)

Some of you may remember this avatar from my early days on TUG, I have started using it again because last Friday we had to say goodbye to our best buddy; Wyland. He was our first and so far only pet. He had such a personality. Being a childless couple, he was our kid. In summer 2006 we saw him walking around our back yard, climbing the trees and hunting for birds. We figured that the neighbor moved out and left him behind. We also learned that he was neutered and and declawed. Outdoors certainly isn't the place for this kitty.

As winter started to approach, it seems he started to become desperate with the cold nights. He would meow the loudest meow that I have ever heard, outside our patio door.  We started out by putting some towel in a box outside our patio door along with some food and he slept there for a few nights. We finally gave him a trial run and brought him in the house for a few minutes, then a couple hours at a time. I kept insisting that "we didn't need a cat" because we traveled so much. Of course DW was enamored and he became ours for life.




Here is one of the first photos we took of him when we took him in for good on Halloween night 2006. It was taken on a cell phone. Any time we were on a trip and away from him a while, my wife and I would just look at this picture and both smile.




I never really understood the grief people feel when they lose a pet. Like having to take time off work because your pet passed away. We always had pets growing up and, living in the country, they died of many causes; cars, coyotes, natural. I guess my relationship with pets growing up was different. Now having lived through it and losing a cherished pet, I now get it! It is a horrible feeling losing a pet that has been the center of your lives for so many years. The grief is almost the same as losing a relative. I have been reading a lot about grief associated with losing a pet and when people are surveyed, they to compare it to losing a relative. The difference with a pet is that you may actually be closer to your pet than some relatives. Your daily routine is often centered around the pet. They are 100% dependent on you. My wife works from home and was with him just about 24/7 for the last four years. He would follow her everywhere, where he didn't really pay as much attention to me unless I was cooking . Though in his last few days, he actually became a lap kitty and would lay across my lap, something he never did the entire time we had him. The house sure is different with him now gone


----------



## klpca (May 2, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> Some of you may remember this avatar from my early days on TUG, I have started using it again because last Friday we had to say goodbye to our best buddy; Wyland. He was our first and so far only pet. He had such a personality. Being a childless couple, he was our kid. In summer 2006 we saw him walking around our back yard, climbing the trees and hunting for birds. We figured that the neighbor moved out and left him behind. We also learned that he was spayed and and declawed. Outdoors certainly isn't the place for this kitty.
> 
> As winter started to approach, it seems he started to become desperate with the cold nights. He would meow the lewdest meow that I have ever heard, outside our patio door.  We started out by putting some towel in a box outside our patio door along with some food and he slept there for a few nights. We finally gave him a trial run and brought him in the house for a few minutes, then a couple hours at a time. I kept insisting that "we didn't need a cat" because we traveled so much. Of course DW was enamored and he became ours for life.
> View attachment 6340
> ...


You summed it up perfectly. We have always had pets and some just touch your heart in a special way. I'm sorry that he passed and that you are grieving. He sure was a handsome kitty with a great story.


----------



## Free2Roam (May 2, 2018)

Such a lovely story. When my toy poodle, Precious, died after 16 years with us, I cried myself to sleep and kept saying to myself "you're so lame, crying over a dog"... it continued a few more nights. I never imagined it would be that tough and heartbreaking. That unconditional love is real. After 8 years, I still miss her.


----------



## DaveNV (May 2, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> The house sure is different with him now gone



I'm so sorry you lost your buddy.  I've had animals all my life, some were pets, many were like my kids.  Losing any of them is always a stressful time.  It'll be easier going forward.  Don't forget to hug your wife. She's grieving too.  (And resist the urge to get another pet until you can think of your lost one without getting a lump in your throat.  A new pet deserves a chance to be loved as itself, not as a replacement for a previous one.)

Dave


----------



## heathpack (May 2, 2018)

Aw Dioxide, ve was beautifully said.  Sorry for your loss.


----------



## taffy19 (May 2, 2018)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Buddy.  It does give a feeling of great emptiness for quite some time when you come home and especially if he was your only pet. 

You have done this little kitty such a big favor to give him a good and safe home for so many years.  I often look at all the pictures and movie clips of our pets we have had.  It brings back so many happy memories.

First you'll have to grieve and it is good that you posted about it because the sympathy you'll receive from other pet owners, who lost their pets, most likely will help you.


----------



## clifffaith (May 3, 2018)

So sorry for the loss of your dear Wyland. I don't understand people moving away and leaving a pet behind. That is what happened with our now dearly departed Lucy (pictured). So good of you to give kitty a new and loving home for almost 12 years.


----------



## VacationForever (May 3, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> Some of you may remember this avatar from my early days on TUG, I have started using it again because last Friday we had to say goodbye to our best buddy; Wyland. He was our first and so far only pet. He had such a personality. Being a childless couple, he was our kid. In summer 2006 we saw him walking around our back yard, climbing the trees and hunting for birds. We figured that the neighbor moved out and left him behind. We also learned that he was spayed and and declawed. Outdoors certainly isn't the place for this kitty.
> 
> As winter started to approach, it seems he started to become desperate with the cold nights. He would meow the lewdest meow that I have ever heard, outside our patio door.  We started out by putting some towel in a box outside our patio door along with some food and he slept there for a few nights. We finally gave him a trial run and brought him in the house for a few minutes, then a couple hours at a time. I kept insisting that "we didn't need a cat" because we traveled so much. Of course DW was enamored and he became ours for life.
> View attachment 6340
> ...


I was wondering why the change of avatar lately and just read this.  Sorry for your loss. I get it... so close to our hearts.  We have 2 kitties whom we adopted about 10 years ago, one about 6 yo and the other a 1 yo then.  The 16 yo has health issues and we are always wondering how long more he will be with us.  We travel so much and hate to be away from them.  We lost our first family cat when I was 15 and cried my heart out for a year and swore off ever having pets again.


----------



## Patri (May 3, 2018)

What a sweet story.


----------



## Theiggy (May 3, 2018)

Aw Dioxide- sorry about your Wyland. I had a cat growing up - Sylvester. We got him as a kitten when I was 6 and I took him with me when I got married at 27. He was 21 years old. We had to put him down shortly after, and man was it hard. That boy had been sharing my pillow for 21 years. I never thought my heart would heal. Last year we got a puppy (my first dog) and she is the love of our lives. Coincidentally she is sick right now and spent all day at the vet getting fluids and medicine for vomiting, diarrhea, dehydration and fever. She’s home now but I can’t help but check on her every few minutes. Vet thinks it’s a bug. It’s so hard bc they don’t understand what’s going on. Ah but they do bring us so much joy.. pic of my Rosie...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And a pic of me and my Sylvester  about 20 years ago!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 10, 2018)

As some of you may recall Felix came from Maui. We are currently spending 2 weeks on Maui. Today we visited the Maui Humane Society. Most of the Staff remembered Felix. They were very happy to meet Felix's new family and to see our many pictures.


----------



## taterhed (Aug 10, 2018)

I can not and will not go to the HS in Maui or Kauai.

I would love to do so.....walk the pets and such....but my DW would bring one home for sure.
Too many pets already.

Sigh.


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 10, 2018)

We have a Sofa limit. We have 1 large Sofa in the TV Room. Patti gets 1/4, I get 1/4, and Felix gets 1/2. 1 cat on Patti's lap and 1 cat on back of sofa. So we have limited out. When we had Corgis 2 of them would share 1/2 of the Sofa.


----------



## clifffaith (Aug 10, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> We have a Sofa limit. We have 1 large Sofa in the TV Room. Patti gets 1/4, I get 1/4, and Felix gets 1/2. 1 cat on Patti's lap and 1 cat on back of sofa. So we have limited out. When we had Corgis 2 of them would share 1/2 of the Sofa.



Doesn't matter how big sofa or bed is at our house. All cats want to be on the same side as their mommy!


----------

